# Hymenophyllum sp. growing conditions



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm relatively new to filmy ferns (~1 year) and have had only marginal success.

I'd like to start a discussion about the parameters in which you grow your Hymenophyllums. 

I have an unidentified species of Hymenophyllum I acquired from Chuck and have been keeping it under the following conditions:

Enclosure: 18x18x24 exoterra

Lighting: 4 Jungle Dawn LED clones
3014 LEDs 120 per bulb
1200-14500 Lumens 
6100+ white light (no other colors)

Temperature: 75F-95F 

Humidity: 80+%

Substrate: Cork bark, long fiber sphagnum moss, ABG mix

Lighting Comments:
From what I have been able to determine, my lighting is way too powerful for these guys. Even with high humidity the leaves scorch and burn at the tips. Additionally, it seems that higher light correlates with smaller leaf size which to me is less desirable.

(Minor) Successes:
I have been able to keep this fern going under my conditions in two locations. 

The first is at the base of a cork bark "tree" that is heavily shaded and stays consistently moist. The substrate it is growing on is ABG. Unfortunately, it has been plagued by some stringy algae and I have not been able to find a way to clean the fronds as they are quite thin. This location is the only one that has maintained any semblance of the original leaf size (3cm). 

The other location is higher up in my enclosure and is a small area of cork bark with some moist long fiber sphagnum moss attached to it. The Hymenophyllum grows underneath the leaves of some Marcgravia rectifolia but produces very small leaves (~1.5mm). 

I have recently acquired a second batch of the same Hymenophyllum and will be experimenting with more inorganic substrates including an augmented version of Doug's Redart Clay mix (regular play sand, and +1 cup powdered charcoal for color), Growstone, and Spyra from Folius.

I will be dropping the lighting significantly and keeping them near 95% humidity.

But that's enough about me.

*How do you grow your Hymenophyllum?*


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This discussion is a great idea! We should start threads like this about growing liverworts and mosses as well.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

What kind of ventilation and air circulation do you have in your tank?

I don't grow any _Hymenophyllum_, but I recently acquired a _Trichomanes_ sp. and have been keeping it in the same conditions as my other plants. I have noticed that air circulation - along with, at least some, ventilation - seems to be an important aspect of successful plant culture. A circulation fan may help with your algae problem.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Good question! 

Despite having almost a sealed case, (half inch gap at top of tank on front and back) I still seem to have problems maintaining humidity. Ordinarily I would suspect that the digital humidistat was malfunctioning but my Ficus retusa in the same viv has aerial root die-off in conjunction with the drops in humidity shown on the humidistat.

That having been said, I do try to run a 60mm fan for a few minutes every few days just to get things moving. Unfortunately, when I have left it on, my humidity drops to around 30% at the top of my enclosure and things start to get unhappy. 

Oddly enough, even with the algae they don't seem to be suffering. I have been hesitant to try anything drastic without a back up crop to play with. Now that I have my second round in I may be more bold and try to surface dry the fronds and see how that goes.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Good discussion about a group of plants that is poorly known in the terrarium hobby.

My experiences is based on several years of growing/experimenting with tropical species of Hymenophyllums, Trichomanes and various Liverwoths.

The absolute key factor in growing these are humidity and water quality. They all need a constant (extreme) high humidity. I have been trying to grow these in the greenhouse that holds a humidity between 85-98%. And this has been to low for them.
The Hymenophyllums and Trichomanes is the ones I find is the most demanding when it comes to humidity levels. They despite any sort of dryness. Even in a cool greenhouse with 95 % RH the evaporation rate is to high for them.
The air movement is the problem here. My experience is that they all need extremely little air movement (if any).

I have visited a lot of natural localitys for these over the years. And they all grow in situations with very high humidity and little air movements.

I have been experimenting a lot with various growth substrates. Perlite, live Sphagnum, dead sphagnum, Hygrolon and mixes of these.
Of these substrates, Hygrolon has been the best if kept well saturated all the time.

Right now I grow most of these on Synthic in totally sealed enclosures. No air movement att all.
I will get back with pictures also. 

You mention problems with algae. This can become a problem when the humidity is this high combined with low air movement. In nature this is kept in check with the occurance of UV-light as algaes is very sensitive to that.
I think a very small amount of UV-light can help in a terrarium situation.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Very interesting!

When you say water quality, do you mean DI/RO water or non-chlorinated? I have been using DI on mine for as long as I have had them. The water quality issue makes be concerned about the batch I recently placed on clay substrate and growstone, both of which are known for having lots of free Ca.

Have you had any experience with the Hygrolon substitute Spyra? I recently ordered some and will be putting that to the test with the Hymenophyllum in the next few days. Do you just lay the rhizomes on it or do you fasten them somehow?

Do you have any recommendations for supplementing UV?

Do you have any idea what your temperature ranges are in your most successful setups?

Is Synthic that fluffy yarn/sphagnum looking substrate by Dusk? I haven't seen that in the US. 

If you have pictures I'd love to see them. I'd say your experience trumps my own but I can provide photos to go with my details as well if there is interest.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I just stumbled on a Synthic demo video (yours?). Looks very promising. Now where can I get it?


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

I researched it a bit myself and sent Dusk an email regarding shipping to the US. Once I find out more I'll update if no one else has. I'd definitely be interested in grabbing some if anyone makes an order.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Got a reply: no distributors in the US but direct purchases may be made. If you want to place a group order to save on shipping etc. count me in. I've got the order form. PM me for more info.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Ive got a sample of synthic at home but haven't tried it yet. There was someone on Facebook that was trying to get the word out about it and most people scoffed at the idea. I was intrigued and asked for a sample. It looks like it could work well.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

edaxflamma said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> When you say water quality, do you mean DI/RO water or non-chlorinated?
> 
> ...


I only use rain water or RO-water with added balanced fertilizer in a very weak concentration (below 100 µS)

No I have never seen or used Spyra. 

When I plant i simply place the rhizomes on the substrate and anchor it with some pieces of the material on top. But you could use multiple mounting techniques depending on situation.

Temperatures range between 18 - 28°C in most my indoor setups.



epiphytes etc. said:


> I just stumbled on a Synthic demo video (yours?). Looks very promising. Now where can I get it?


Yes I think you have seen the demo video of mine. Its only avaliable by direct order from me. No US distribution.



readygrown said:


> Ive got a sample of synthic at home but haven't tried it yet. There was someone on Facebook that was trying to get the word out about it and most people scoffed at the idea. I was intrigued and asked for a sample. It looks like it could work well.


As I am the person behind EpiWeb, Hygrolon and Synthic I'm used to hear all sorts of things in the beginning.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

mitcholito said:


> No I have never seen or used Spyra.
> [...]
> As I am the person behind EpiWeb, Hygrolon and Synthic I'm used to hear all sorts of things in the beginning.


Well don't I feel foolish... my apologies for that. 



mitcholito said:


> I only use rain water or RO-water with added balanced fertilizer in a very weak concentration (below 100 µS)
> 
> When I plant i simply place the rhizomes on the substrate and anchor it with some pieces of the material on top. But you could use multiple mounting techniques depending on situation.
> 
> Temperatures range between 18 - 28°C in most my indoor setups.


This is great info thank you. Knowing what I know now, is the fertilizer you mention the MSU blend you keep in your store?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Edaxflamma - No need to feel folish.  Yes I use MSU fertilizer. But all well balanced fertz will work. 

About your question about adding UV light. I think a standard reptile UV-light will work just fine in a small enclosure.
My theory is that most plants in terrariums, vivariums etc would benefit from getting some UV since all plants in nature are used to being exposed to it.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Bad news but news nonetheless, the clay substrate, room temperature, low natural lighting, no air movement, and 100% humidity has caused a mold outbreak that seems to be claiming the majority of my Hymenophyllum and leafy liverworts.

I'm going to try to get some air movement and transfer them over to a synthetic media. 

One step forward two steps back.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

I removed the leafy liverworts and Hymenophyllum from the clay substrate, dipped them in a bath of cinnamon water, placed them on a bed of sand covered in Spyra/Hygrolon, and dusted them with finely ground sphagnum. While there was some leaf damage from the mold initially everything appears to be bouncing back. Six days later and I have no signs of mold growth.


----------

